# Change My Mind: Cane Corsos Are Better Than GSD



## tyleriawow (May 1, 2018)

Thoughts?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Better for what??


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

All about what you need/looking for in a dog. If I wanted a molosser, I would go presa canario over CC anyway. Owning a well bred working line GSD and taking the time to train it properly is a different experience.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Not many corsos are as versatile as gsds. A lot are poorly bred. They dont have the stamina, or the trainability. If I wanted a dog to do a sport or pp, I'd be looking at a mal, ds, or gsd. 
If I was looking for an estate dog, I'd consider a cc. 

It really comes down to what you want. 

Now I'd pass on most presas. In my club there are two PC, one can work, one cant. 4 working cc, and the rest or herding breeds.
I find the herding breeds can do a lot more than mastiff breeds. By a lot


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

cloudpump said:


> Not many corsos are as versatile as gsds. A lot are poorly bred. They dont have the stamina, or the trainability. If I wanted a dog to do a sport or pp, I'd be looking at a mal, ds, or gsd.
> If I was looking for an estate dog, I'd consider a cc.
> 
> It really comes down to what you want.
> ...


Most mastiff type dogs are out of their element on the sport scene that was designed for herding dogs. There are some breeders, Red Star, Cabeza Grande, and oak leaf that have good working dogs. I have met the breeders from all three and spent a weekend with red star folks back in the day when Alex was there. Have met countless PC...Love the working lines. These dogs are not for everyone.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I guess if you weren't on a GSD forum you would get a different opinion, lol.
But here are my none expert thoughts.

There is no dog better then a GSD. Their absolute versatility and almost unmatched intelligence coupled with an undying loyalty to their families makes them great and is what has held them in top spots year over year with the general public. 
Like any jack of all trades they carry a vast array of tools in their toolbox and no breed has shown more willingness to reach for a more appropriate tool when the situation calls for it. 
No other breed has successfully conquered so many fields in so short a time. The breed as we know it has been around for a bit more then 100 years, a newborn compared to many breeds. Further they make excellent teachers for often novice handlers and will happily forgive and forget as their humans evolve. From amusing children to assisting our militaries they will take on any task and make it theirs with a lolling tongue and a happy grin as they trot tirelessly beside us through our ever changing lives.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

eddie1976E said:


> Most mastiff type dogs are out of their element on the sport scene that was designed for herding dogs. There are some breeders, Red Star, Cabeza Grande, and oak leaf that have good working dogs. I have met the breeders from all three and spent a weekend with red star folks back in the day when Alex was there. Have met countless PC...Love the working lines. These dogs are not for everyone.


And pp. 
When a lot of the breeds were resurrected, they used breeds that were not suited to human aggression.


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 13, 2017)

If you’re happy being wrong, then I’m happy for you. >


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

If I weren't going GSD I'd go Ridgeback...but what do I know. 

Now if I wanted a dog that protected the family by being a living wall, l then I'd go mastiff.


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

The drool..... BOOM!


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

I want a dog that can run all day, is attentive to their person, loves to learn, great nose, discernment with protection, solid nerves, and is super smart... I have no interest in owning a presa, cane or any other molosser- ugly, slow, hard to train, tough to find a good one, and really dangerous if handled or bred incorrectly. 

You know this is a GSD forum, right?


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

AHHH - Give me that GSD that snuggles up to me at night. A part of her body must always be touching a part of mine. When I move and feel her head come over and lay on my foot. My heart melts. I love dogs, all dogs, but there is nothing else like a GSD.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I never owned a Molassers Breed but I do know there is nothing like a german Shepherd.


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

I'd say get a Cane......There's already far-- far too many GSD owners who have them for all the wrong reasons...and/or because someone suggested the breed....then they end up in a pound or rescue...or worse.-----So for me once again...I'd say get your Cane Corso


----------



## Genalis_mom (Mar 9, 2018)

I had a Cane before I got Genali. Bella was fabulous! She did a wonderful job of protecting the home, was great with the kids......fabulous (well, except for the drool, but I loved her anyway)

Now I have a GSD. Genali is fabulous! She will also do wonderful at protection and is learning how to be around the kids. She is fabulous!

Comparing them is like comparing apples and oranges. I couldn't say one breed is better than the other. Bella was easier as a puppy.....Genlia is a force of nature. Opposite ends of the spectrum, IMO.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

I don't know what your purpose of asking such a question in a GSD forum is. Are you trying to pick a fight with everyone here? OR are you on the fence about what breed to get next and you had a Cane Corso before and are now considering a GSD? Trying to compare and contrast is a moot point. Canes are good for a few things and GSDs are good for most other things. They're as different as iPhones are to Samsungs...both are phones, but both have different features. It's all about preference and what you want to do with it. I have a feeling that you already know in your mind which one you think is better and you just want a little justification. And unless we tell you something like GSDs can sprout wings and fly in the air for short periods of time, I don't think we will change your mind.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

tc68 said:


> And unless we tell you something like GSDs can sprout wings and fly in the air for short periods of time, I don't think we will change your mind.


Pfft. I don't know what you're on about. My GSD leaps from building to building, saves babies in distress, cooks, cleans my house, and sings me to sleep every night.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

LOL, Watery Tart! Best laugh I've had all day!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

hey, mine do help with laundry and watering the garden


----------



## Genalis_mom (Mar 9, 2018)

Ok, so Genali pulls weeds.........well, it was my garlic, but she thought she was pulling weeds, right?


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

car2ner said:


> hey, mine do help with laundry and watering the garden


Same here, mine loads up the dishwasher and does laundry :laugh2:


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

Don't know much about cc. The two I have had contact with were both put down for aggression.


----------



## Mareesey (Aug 25, 2016)

GandalfTheShepherd said:


> Same here, mine loads up the dishwasher and does laundry :laugh2:


What a great helper!


----------



## Genalis_mom (Mar 9, 2018)

huntergreen said:


> Don't know much about cc. The two I have had contact with were both put down for aggression.


That is such a shame. I have known several CCs. They can be aggressive, and their size makes it all the more scary. But, they are a manageable breed with training. They can be very bullheaded, and it seems that people give up too quickly or feel that the dog is too big to control. My Bella was a wonderful family dog. She was so GENTLE with the kids and the calves. She used to love to "wash" the faces of newborn calves. One day, I was sitting in my car at a gas station and a drunk man tried to get in. Bella put him back out in a real quick hurry.

Its very rare for a CC to have uncontrollable aggression, and when they do it is usually because of poor breeding practices or poor handling.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Cane Corso pros:

their mere appearance makes people choose another house to rob
they do not need as much exercise as a herding breed
they are much more agile and athletic than other Mastiffs. I have a friend who breeds and does IPO
they come in a variety of cool colors

cons:

drool
their appearance is also threatening to people who are NOT robbing your house
when they look at you, you are reminded of Mike Tyson at a bar after 5 drinks. They have a doofy I'll kill you expression on their face even when they are being nice and mean no harm at all.
drool
not as flashy as herding dogs for protection sport
they have gas. All the time. Mollosers are gassy 
they are more likely to be on a restricted breed list for any number of things/activities than a GSD
drool. Don't even bother with swiffer. You need one of those old fashion white cotton mops at the ready. Always.
something something about patellas. And drool.

All kidding aside they are actually nice dogs. Can't compare them to GSDs without knowing what you are doing and what you plans are. One is an Estate guardian type dog, the other is a Maserati with fur.


----------



## Genalis_mom (Mar 9, 2018)

I don't know if this is a pro or a con, but it sure is funny to see.......

Mastiffs have a very hard time showing their teeth because of the jowl. Bella worked it out though. She would scrunch up her whole face and end up looking like a grizzly bear crossed with a Shar pei (sp?) trying to blow a kiss through snarls. I thought it was hysterical, but it scared the SNOT outta most people (but her growls came from way down deep in her chest) Her mean kissy face! She was such a good dog. I love Genali, and I still miss Bella.






CometDog said:


> Cane Corso pros:
> 
> their mere appearance makes people choose another house to rob
> they do not need as much exercise as a herding breed
> ...


----------



## Arathorn II (Oct 7, 2017)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> AHHH - Give me that GSD that snuggles up to me at night. A part of her body must always be touching a part of mine. When I move and feel her head come over and lay on my foot. My heart melts. I love dogs, all dogs, but there is nothing else like a GSD.


Don't you just love it when you don't have any socks on and start thinking "my feet feel cold" and your dog comes over and lays on your feet?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

So, who comes on a GSD site, and throws a thread line that another breed is better than ours, and then doesn't bother to respond again? Like, doesn't bother to answer the question, "Better for what?" 

I mean, there are so many ways to launch this same question without being offensive: "Can anyone help me understand the differences bettween CCs and GSDs?" or, "For protection, how do CCs compare to GSDs?" But no, we have to put something out there that is bound to tick off the membership. 

Please, OP, go get yourself a CC, there are enough GSD owners out there that don't appreciate what an amazing and special critter they have.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

selzer said:


> So, who comes on a GSD site, and throws a thread line that another breed is better than ours, and then doesn't bother to respond again? Like, doesn't bother to answer the question, "Better for what?"
> 
> I mean, there are so many ways to launch this same question without being offensive: "Can anyone help me understand the differences bettween CCs and GSDs?" or, "For protection, how do CCs compare to GSDs?" But no, we have to put something out there that is bound to tick off the membership.
> 
> Please, OP, go get yourself a CC, there are enough GSD owners out there that don't appreciate what an amazing and special critter they have.


You know, I've been following this thread and my feeling was always that if you need convincing, get a CC...because you obviously don't deserve a GSD. Glad to see Selzer put that out there! Both breeds have their purpose, but IMHO while there is no breed of dog that compares to a GSD, there are many people who just plain don't deserve them! OP, get a Cane Corso!


----------



## Digs1 (Mar 5, 2018)

It's good to hear from people who actually know both breeds to compare them.
The only working mastiffs I've seen go have been x's and they've been very inconsistent,one thing I've noticed is the bitches are often very soft natured and I've never seen one work.

Is the Corso as unhealthy as the GSD?
Are they as slow to mature?
Is dog aggression very common?

As for the OP.
It's got to be a bigger responsibility owning such a powerful and driven dog,so unlike everyone else I'd say think very carefully before getting one, an irresponsible/underprepared GSD owner is less dangerous than an irresponsible highly driven mastiff owner.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Digs1 said:


> It's good to hear from people who actually know both breeds to compare them.
> The only working mastiffs I've seen go have been x's and they've been very inconsistent,one thing I've noticed is the bitches are often very soft natured and I've never seen one work.
> 
> Is the Corso as unhealthy as the GSD?
> ...


Yeah, maybe. Most ERs would not agree with you because they see a LOT of damage from irresponsible/underprepared GSD owners. And, if the person owns a CC, than the irresponsible/underprepared CC owner does not reflect badly on our breed. We have enough folks reflecting poorly on on our breed.


----------



## Digs1 (Mar 5, 2018)

selzer said:


> Yeah, maybe. Most ERs would not agree with you because they see a LOT of damage from irresponsible/underprepared GSD owners. And, if the person owns a CC, than the irresponsible/underprepared CC owner does not reflect badly on our breed. We have enough folks reflecting poorly on on our breed.


I think the number of owners might have something to do with that.

I'm more concerned with someone or even someone's pet getting hurt/killed than bad PR.
There's more potential for that with a high drive,much more powerful and tenacious dog than your average shepherd,which today is none of those things.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Digs1 said:


> I think the number of owners might have something to do with that.
> 
> I'm more concerned with someone or even someone's pet getting hurt/killed than bad PR.
> There's more potential for that with a high drive,much more powerful and tenacious dog than your average shepherd,which today is none of those things.


I’m sympathetic to those pets/individuals too, but in today’s overreacting culture, bad pr can have far reaching implications and bring headache/heartache to many.


----------



## Digs1 (Mar 5, 2018)

Nigel said:


> I’m sympathetic to those pets/individuals too, but in today’s overreacting culture, bad pr can have far reaching implications and bring headache/heartache to many.


I honestly think GSD's are safe as a breed,or as safe as any large breed,as time goes on they're getting weaker and much more popular as pets than working dogs,you're not going to get many gangsters or wannabe tough guys owning shepherds,far more fur mommies,fur mommies who vote...

I've lived near a couple of idiot GSD owners,their dogs never bothered me,I'd have killed both of those dogs with my bare hands no problem if they went near my children,I've also lived near an irresponsibly owned Presa that did worry me.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Digs1 said:


> I honestly think GSD's are safe as a breed,or as safe as any large breed,as time goes on they're getting weaker and much more popular as pets than working dogs,you're not going to get many gangsters or wannabe tough guys owning shepherds,far more fur mommies,fur mommies who vote...
> 
> I've lived near a couple of idiot GSD owners,their dogs never bothered me,I'd have killed both of those dogs with my bare hands no problem if they went near my children,I've also lived near an irresponsibly owned Presa that did worry me.


I currently have 16 GSDs, 14 of which are intact, which does make a difference when it comes to being able to keep all of them in a group that could go in and out of the house and be "fur-babies." In fact, 10 of them live in outdoor kennels 24/7. Most of them have been to classes, lots have titles. But, the fact is, I might fit more on your list of "idiot GSD owners" than your list of responsible owners. Though, I am actually very responsible with my dogs. Appearances can be deceiving. 

I would be more worried about an owner who considers herself a fur-mommy than someone who keeps a dog in a kennel, perhaps as an early warning signal to intruders on the property. When people blur the lines between being a dog owner, and being a pet-mommy sometimes pets get out of hand. And, when that happens with a dog that has the bite power of a pit bull, significant size, and has behind him generations of dogs bred to guard and protect livestock and owners, it can be bad. 

I'd just as rather read about other breeds than my own when it comes to tragedy. Yes a CC could probably cause more damage and quicker, but GSDs are so popular that they already are far disadvantaged when it comes to things like being on lists that ban breeds in apartment complexes, home owner's insurances and the like. 

So in my opinion, GSD bites man's calf needing stitches, is worse than CC chews man's leg half off, requiring plastic surgery and hospitalization. I know I will probably have to answer for that one on Judgment Day, but there it is, we get enough bad press.


----------



## Digs1 (Mar 5, 2018)

selzer said:


> I currently have 16 GSDs, 14 of which are intact, which does make a difference when it comes to being able to keep all of them in a group that could go in and out of the house and be "fur-babies." In fact, 10 of them live in outdoor kennels 24/7. Most of them have been to classes, lots have titles. But, the fact is, I might fit more on your list of "idiot GSD owners" than your list of responsible owners. Though, I am actually very responsible with my dogs. Appearances can be deceiving.
> 
> I would be more worried about an owner who considers herself a fur-mommy than someone who keeps a dog in a kennel, perhaps as an early warning signal to intruders on the property. When people blur the lines between being a dog owner, and being a pet-mommy sometimes pets get out of hand. And, when that happens with a dog that has the bite power of a pit bull, significant size, and has behind him generations of dogs bred to guard and protect livestock and owners, it can be bad.
> 
> ...


No I don't think you're an idiot at all,you could let your dogs eat off your plate/dress them in clothes/marry them for all I care,as long as you can properly care for control and contain them.

I actually didn't think of the private property and insurance angle,my point was fur mommies and normal pet owners are voters and they will kick up a fuss if anything like BSL was pushed for the GSD,so their popularity is a good thing in that way imo.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Digs1 said:


> No I don't think you're an idiot at all,you could let your dogs eat off your plate/dress them in clothes/marry them for all I care,as long as you can properly care for control and contain them.
> 
> I actually didn't think of the private property and insurance angle,my point was fur mommies and normal pet owners are voters and they will kick up a fuss if anything like BSL was pushed for the GSD,so their popularity is a good thing in that way imo.


I am in two minds about BSL. 

Everything like private property and insurance stuff, can already discriminate according to breeds. But the government has a tough time limiting GSDs because there are so many and people vote. Right? Well, the thing is, there are a LOT of the breed we are not allowed to mention here (because this site participates in BSL). And some of those folks vote. 

The thing is, if one breed is overwhelmingly more dangerous, not just the raw number of bites/deaths, but the number of bites/deaths per the population of the breed itself, and the amount in medical costs/population of the breed, then maybe we should limit the number of that breed that is out there, who can own them, what the safe guards MUST be if people do own them (liability insurance, appropriate kennels, etc.) That way, unnecessary limitations will not be put onto OUR breed, and less dangerous breeds, and yet a family will not be bankrupted because their daughter was mauled by someone's dog that has nothing to take, no way to pay for the damage. 

As it stands, we (GSD owners) will fight to have laws NOT say that a certain breed or types of breeds be banned, but dogs over 50 pounds can be, because that is not breed-specific. 

BSL is not really that bad, really. The government is supposed to prevent things that make the general public unsafe. So that is not overstepping their bounds. But they have to do with intelligence, not just the raw numbers.


----------



## Digs1 (Mar 5, 2018)

selzer said:


> I am in two minds about BSL.
> 
> Everything like private property and insurance stuff, can already discriminate according to breeds. But the government has a tough time limiting GSDs because there are so many and people vote. Right? Well, the thing is, there are a LOT of the breed we are not allowed to mention here (because this site participates in BSL). And some of those folks vote.
> 
> ...


The Voldemort breed's owners demographics are very different to the GSD's,if they swapped owners then yeah the GSD would probably be facing BSL,possibly to an even worse extent.

I can tell you for a fact BSL doesn't work,it makes those breeds it targets very attractive to all the wrong people,and now in my city they're EVERYWHERE their popularity has skyrocketed among the exact people I don't want owning those dogs.

Any dog's just a dog,like a car or a gun it's perfectly safe if controlled by a competent adult,unfortunately we have large demographics who cannot safely handle a kitchen knife and the laws made for them apply to us too.

Where does it stop?
Nowhere good,I'm sure.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I can tell you for fact that each and every area in the US that has passed BSL and enforced it has met with tremendous success. There are certain breeds that are not open to discussion on this forum for a variety of reasons and unless BSL is targeting the breed that most of us love on here, the GSD, it probably is not a good topic of discussion. However, if you google BSL and affected breeds on this forum, I am sure you will find a lot of good information.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Such UGLY, slobbering dogs. Two massive cane corso dogs maul to death Michigan jogger, owner could face charges* - NY Daily News


----------



## Digs1 (Mar 5, 2018)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> I can tell you for fact that each and every area in the US that has passed BSL and enforced it has met with tremendous success. There are certain breeds that are not open to discussion on this forum for a variety of reasons and unless BSL is targeting the breed that most of us love on here, the GSD, it probably is not a good topic of discussion. However, if you google BSL and affected breeds on this forum, I am sure you will find a lot of good information.


Nationally there's no correlation between BSL and a reduction in fatalities.
It makes the demonised breed more attractive to the worst people elsewhere,even if it does reduce their numbers overall.

It's an important precedent,the world would probably be safer if private citizens didn't have dogs at all,and certainly ones that have been bred to attack humans.
GSD lovers should not be giving ground on that issue. 

It might seem far fetched,but it isn't.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

There is no "national" BSL in the US to make your kind of assumption. Let me repeat, every area within the US that has passed effective BSL and enforces it, has met with great success. 

The premise that thugs would be attracted to any breed based on BSL is strictly your opinion and has no basis in facts or statistics in the US. In fact, the stats support that targeted breed ownership has increased among college students and single white middle income women.

BSL in the US very rarely targets breeds of dogs that were bred for human aggression. The purpose of BSL is to mitigate the number of extreme maulings and fatalities by breeds which account for a disproportionate number of such acts and the evidence supports that those breeds are *not *herding breeds bred for protection work.

GSDs were never bred to be a man or animal killer. They were bred to herd sheep and to protect and guard the shepherd and the flock. BSL against breeds that were bred for other more dangerous purposes is not something that German Shepherd owners should be concerned about. Such talk is nothing but a fear mongering tactic by those who don't want to safely manage and control targeted breeds in efforts to gain an unholy alliance from those who are negatively impacted by their actions.

As I suggested in my last post, please google BSL in this forum. There is much information there. I am not interested in rehashing old forums reiterating the same information that can easily be found with little effort if somebody wants to get their facts straight and learn about BSL in the US.


----------

